# New website Development



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi,

I own a website in the UK that allows users to buy and sell their second hand goods free of charge.

I am thinking of developing one aimed at Cyprus as it's a favourite holiday destination of mine which will target mainly English ex-pats living there as well as locals.

I am just writing to gauge if there would be any interest in such a site and also if any site (targeted at ex-pats) exists over there already.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aj2703 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a website in the UK that allows users to buy and sell their second hand goods free of charge.
> 
> ...


There are several websites which people can advertise second hand goods free of charge also some of the forums have free classified sections.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Veronica said:


> There are several websites which people can advertise second hand goods free of charge also some of the forums have free classified sections.


Hi, Can you pm me links to these sites please. Specifically ones targeted at Ex-Pats.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aj2703 said:


> Hi, Can you pm me links to these sites please. Specifically ones targeted at Ex-Pats.


One site is bazaraki.com. This is simply free advertising.
I can't give you links to any of the forums as they are competing servides to this forum.
If you google' free advertising sites, Cyprus' I am sure you will find something.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thankyou very much for your help


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

aj2703 said:


> Thankyou very much for your help


Hi aj2703

Just being nosey but how would you make your money if you run a site where people can advertise for free?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

There are a few ways but if you generate enough traffic you can get Google Adwords on there, paid links, paid banner ads and advertisers that are not just placing free ads which usually expire. Businesses generally want a permanent ad or a follow-link to their own site making their site stronger and more easily searchable. The free classified ads basically just generate traffic in order for the site to make money from other sources. 

This is just a brief overview of how these sites generally work.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> There are a few ways but if you generate enough traffic you can get Google Adwords on there, paid links, paid banner ads and advertisers that are not just placing free ads which usually expire. Businesses generally want a permanent ad or a follow-link to their own site making their site stronger and more easily searchable. The free classified ads basically just generate traffic in order for the site to make money from other sources.
> 
> This is just a brief overview of how these sites generally work.


Ah, ok...understand.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

But in today's internet be successful and compete with sites like bazaraki is almost impossible. As a new site be visible by Google and get visitors is a nightmare, much more now then before. To earn any money more then peanuts on AdSense means thousands of visitors every day.

Anders


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> But in today's internet be successful and compete with sites like bazaraki is almost impossible. As a new site be visible by Google and get visitors is a nightmare, much more now then before. To earn any money more then peanuts on AdSense means thousands of visitors every day.
> 
> Anders


I agree Anders, to build a strong presence on the net takes a lot longer now. If you think you can make a living from Google Adsense then think again, it won't happen. You need to go out and sell advertising to companies and run your own ad server. Forget pay per click just charge the company X to advertise each month.

Companies like EBay, Amazon and Bazaraki have been going for several years now and to copy them over night won't happen. 

Start small and see what happens. 

Internet Marketing is my field so if you want any free tips let me know


----------

